# Pakistan Shot down Indian Quadcopter.. ISPR Confirmed..



## Zain Malik

60 M inside the PAk territory Said ISPR....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZedZeeshan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799989100854018048

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Zain Malik

Common Surgical Strikers....Thats your strength...

@Zarvan @BlackOpsIndia @nair @MarvellousThunder@PDC

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zain Malik

Posted it earlier brother ... This time I am the winner
https://defence.pk/threads/paksitan-shot-down-indian-quadcopter-ispr-confirmed.461940/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zain Malik

Posted it earlier brother ... This time I am the winner
https://defence.pk/threads/paksitan-shot-down-indian-quadcopter-ispr-confirmed.461940/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Wait for indian DGMO to confirm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Guy

U sure?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy

Pics?


----------



## Max

we are just defending, we should show some aggression now..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Max

come on bhartis, deny it too..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zain Malik

Credit @ZedZeeshan






Credit @Side-Winder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

Escalations by India continue ...

Now Indian trolls will flood this thread denying it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mrc

I m waiting for indian DGMO to confirm

Defence is wrong attitude now... 4 civilians also died today... we need to be aggressive to stop this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Good Job but which we weapon we used to shoot it down last time it was G3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder

Zain Malik said:


> Posted it earlier brother ... This time I am the winner
> https://defence.pk/threads/paksitan-shot-down-indian-quadcopter-ispr-confirmed.461940/



I usually have to link the thread to our FB page... So please add a source whenever you post the thread. Yeah you won cuz i was taking snapshot of the tweet posted by DG ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

ZedZeeshan said:


> View attachment 353604



Which type???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

Buhat dheeet ur bisiti proof hain. aik din tu feel kar lety bisti. kal submarine ur aj drone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mo12

pics?


----------



## Gryphon

India said it carried out 'Surgical Strikes' - No Video / Pic

Pakistan said it intercepted an Indian submarine - Released pictures as well as video.

Indians, time to go into denial mode.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## M.SAAD

Lolz..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

According to Indians: Who knows how many more there are? it was only one"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zain Malik




----------



## Maxpane

Buhatvbisti proof ur dheet hain. aik din tu feel kar lety but nahn . kal submarine ur aj drone ur phr kahen ge k ye hamara drone nahn kisi ur neighbour country ka ho ga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

is this a big news?


----------



## Zarvan

The quad with the Lion who shot it down

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## H!TchHiker

Waiting for Indian Logic ..

1) Who knows how many more are there

2) Now they can't even say that it was in there own air space that would be a failure for them

3) It was in Pak airspace so now they have to justify once again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Zarvan said:


> The quad with the Lion who shot it down



 Zarvan don't mind but where is the malba?



H!TchHiker said:


> Waiting for Indian Logic ..
> 
> 1) Who knows how many more are there
> 
> 2) Now they can't even say that it was in there own air space that would be a failure for them
> 
> 3) It was in Pak airspace so now they have to justify once again



They do not need to justify. The news says LoC. Above all if anyone can make me understand what is surprising about this? I mean these are easily available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

The Drone came 50-60 Meters Inside Pakistan Territory and was shot down Pakistan will collect the Drone to get the Data from it

It was quad copter ARY News is reporting 

 

India is testing Pakistan Border Security By using Drones Submarines etc and receiving Slaps again and again


----------



## danish_vij

Zarvan said:


> The quad with the Lion who shot it down


i think this is NETRA uav
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DRDO_Netra

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

soundHound said:


> Wow, what kind of shooting it was? looks like drone is Intact, would you mind sharing this piece of technology, we can use it to mark and land SpaceX rockets.



Open your eyes and look at the top right rotor...it's cut off.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Zarvan

soundHound said:


> Wow, what kind of shooting it was? looks like drone is Intact, would you mind sharing this piece of technology, we can use it to mark and land SpaceX rockets.


We shot it down with G3 not by Anti AirCraft Missile

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danish_vij

soundHound said:


> Wow, what kind of shooting it was? looks like drone is Intact, would you mind sharing this piece of technology, we can use it to mark and land SpaceX rockets.


no check out top right rotor it is broken..either it was shot and bullet hit that rotor..
or a malfuntion and crash led too rotor damage


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799980832811339776
https://mobile.facebook.com/ISPROfficial1/posts/1312047355492534?_rdr


----------



## raihans

seems indian pigeons are not loyal for their masters  that's why they are sending drone to spy, good for our snipers to practice shooting them down

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shot-Caller

Muhammad Omar said:


> India is testing Pakistan Border Security By using Drones Submarines etc and receiving Slaps again and again




There is a famous saying 'ib ke maar'. Suits them the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dean Winchester

ROFL.
It has turned out to be a commercial DJI Phantom hobby drone.:2:


----------



## Hashim Deo

The Indians will be denying that this was their drone until we post the video online like the last time. :p
Le Indian : "This drone may or may not have been Indian. It may be civilian"
After video released showing drone flying from Indian Base
Le Indian : "Fake Doctored Photoshopped Old Stuff"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Dean Winchester said:


> ROFL.
> It has turned out to be a commercial DJI Phantom hobby drone.:2:



Send Rustom 2 Drone you'll see the same results

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Sandman

B....but it was a bait for more bigger drone  b...but we did this intentionally to warn Pakistan of how powerful we're b...but it's a fake propaganda by ISPR  b...but it was a Pakistani drone b...but it was being flown by some kids

@Zibago @django @Mentee @Hell hound @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## tigerrock ali

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> India said it carried out 'Surgical Strikes' - No Video / Pic
> 
> Pakistan said it intercepted an Indian submarine - Released pictures as well as video.
> 
> Indians, time to go into denial mode.


Denial seems to be indian superpower. They have a name for it I am sure."Officer: Pak Army killed our 14 soldiers on LOC, What are the orders, Command: Launch a denial bomb, every thing will be well and good."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Dean Winchester said:


> ROFL.
> What a massive embarrassment for pak army.
> From the pic it is clear that it is a DJI Phantom series commercial hobby drone available on eBay and Amazon.


Really what that drone was doing at LOC ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Zarvan said:


> The quad with the Lion who shot it down



Where's the bullet mark?


----------



## Gryphon

tigerrock ali said:


> "Officer: Pak Army killed our 14 soldiers on LOC, What are the orders, Command: *Launch a denial bomb*, every thing will be well and good."


----------



## Samurai_assassin

India is pushing for an escalation of war.


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Dean Winchester said:


> ROFL.
> What a massive embarrassment for pak army.
> From the pic it is clear that it is a DJI Phantom series commercial hobby drone available on eBay and Amazon.



No, it's a DRDO Netra.


----------



## Mrc

Samurai_assassin said:


> India is pushing for an escalation of war.




get ready to give them a single knock out punch if need be


----------



## The Sandman

Dean Winchester said:


> ROFL.
> It has turned out to be a commercial DJI Phantom hobby drone.:2:


Oops 
https://defence.pk/threads/paksitan...ter-ispr-confirmed.461940/page-2#post-8926991


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Dean Winchester said:


> No.It is clearly a DJI Phantom from the pic.
> DRDO Netra was rejected by army because of poor range.
> Only Police forces use it



Looks a lot more like a Netra, and the Netra is used by your BSF so...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

and there we go full on denial mode

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Mrc

dsr478 said:


> Where's the bullet mark?



top right blade is broken

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Mrc said:


> get ready to give them a single knock out punch if need be


History seems to repeat itself 1999 India sent in its airforce into Pak territory to target Kashmiri freedom fighters (as they claim) but in reality were shot down, there pilot was retiurned back to India and thus the Kargil war started. BJP were in power and Nawaz was PM of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peer Haman Shah

It means Pakistan can hit fly on the border.


----------



## Jawad iqbal

Dean Winchester said:


> ROFL.
> It has turned out to be a commercial DJI Phantom hobby drone.:2:




still better then pigeons or Balloons


----------



## Areesh

Dean Winchester said:


> Nope Netra has a different underside cowl.
> Only DJI Phantom 2 have cowls like the one the pic.


 

When you are coming up with a lame as$ excuse then make your mind. 

First you said Indian army doesn't use Netra.

Then a few posts later you deny it to be Netra altogether. 

This shows that you are desperately hiding your embarrassment.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## HRK

soundHound said:


> ...........

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## The Eagle

@Irfan Baloch @WAJsal @Oscar @mods

Kindly merge undermentioned thread here.

https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan-army-shot-down-indian-drown.461941/

Thanks.


----------



## The Eagle

ISPR Official:

Indian Quad Copter has been shot down by Pakistani troops at 1645,fell in Pak territory& taken over by Pak troops.

A tiny quad-copter cannot skip the security alert, wonders what could happen to the large birds so another message is being sent. So, only in recent development, we have your Monkey, the Chandu and the Copter, while not adding the spared Sub.

@Windjammer

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Sandman

Dean Winchester said:


> Yes Both my statements are true.
> Indian Army doesn't use Netra and from the pic it is clearly a DJI Phantom series.
> Areesh just got busted:


BSF uses it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dean Winchester

The Sandman said:


> BSF uses it.


BSF handed over it stocks to Chattisgarh police.
Currently only NDRF, and 5 state police use it.


----------



## The Sandman

Zain Malik said:


> Images of the drone @Hassan Guy


These are old pics of another drone that was shot down a few months back. iirc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zain Malik

The Sandman said:


> These are old pics of another drone that was shot down a few months back. iirc


Sorry guys that was a mistake by me...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Bharatis busted again, Netra in service with both BSF and CRPF.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DRDO_Netra

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## The Sandman

Zain Malik said:


> Sorry guys that was a mistake by me...!!


https://defence.pk/threads/ispr-release-pictures-and-footage-from-indian-drone.388200/#post-7389618



Dean Winchester said:


> BSF handed over it stocks to Chattisgarh police.
> Currently only NDRF, and 5 state police use it.


Any legit source to confirm this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thrilainmanila

last time this happened china said it was there drone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dean Winchester

J&K police inducted Netra back in july:
httpwwwbrighterkashmir,com/police-test-drone-in-lal-chowk/


----------



## abc123xyx

everything is intect....seem like it fall down due to machanical error...



Zarvan said:


> The quad with the Lion who shot it down


----------



## Roybot

Its just a drone guys, no big deal! That's the very logic behind using a drone, even if its gets show down/caught its not an issue, they are meant to be expendable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

How much of more embarrassment does India want to face ? lol supwa powa using Chines made drone toys at LOC. I think this is epitome of embarrassment.  First we caught their noise Submarine and now this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Morse_Code

Zain Malik said:


> 60 M inside the PAk territory Said ISPR....


This is an answer for all those Indians who think we can't do anything....and that cold be their submarine or their jets as well.... Beware , we are vigilant

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

The Sandman said:


> B....but it was a bait for more bigger drone  b...but we did this intentionally to warn Pakistan of how powerful we're b...but it's a fake propaganda by ISPR  b...but it was a Pakistani drone b...but it was being flown by some kids
> 
> @Zibago @django @Mentee @Hell hound @Moonlight


Made in China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abc123xyx

.


HttpError said:


> How much of more embarrassment does India want to face ? lol supwa powa using Chines made drone toys at LOC. I think this is epitome of embarrassment.  First we caught their noise Submarine and now this.



but still , catching pigeons got wider international sansation...


----------



## Talha Asif




----------



## YeBeWarned

yesterday there was a Sub , Today Firing on multiple fronts on LoC , few boats have been captured carrying Indians , now this drone .. Someone is really itching for war @Khafee what you think ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer

Awesome Achievements by the Indian armed forces in recent period.



LAND








SEA.






AIR.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GR!FF!N

Indian Police,BSF and CRPF uses Netra.Might be one of BSF's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cranwerkhan

netra cost 2 to 5.5 million indian rupees ????[emoji44][emoji44]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Morse_Code

The Sandman said:


> B....but it was a bait for more bigger drone  b...but we did this intentionally to warn Pakistan of how powerful we're b...but it's a fake propaganda by ISPR  b...but it was a Pakistani drone b...but it was being flown by some kids
> 
> @Zibago @django @Mentee @Hell hound @Moonlight


This was for surveillance of Pakistani spy pigeons



Areesh said:


> When you are coming up with a lame as$ excuse then make your mind.
> 
> First you said Indian army doesn't use Netra.
> 
> Then a few posts later you deny it to be Netra altogether.
> 
> This shows that you are desperately hiding your embarrassment.


Bro... you could have pasted your DP here  it would do the task
*one picture is worth a 1000 words*
 



O.P.D said:


> everything is intect....seem like it fall down due to machanical error...


And falling didn't break it? Cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

Meanwhile the Pakistani failures.


The Eagle said:


> ISPR Official:
> 
> Indian Quad Copter has been shot down by Pakistani troops at 1645,fell in Pak territory& taken over by Pak troops.
> 
> A tiny quad-copter cannot skip the security alert, wonders what could happen to the large birds so another message is being sent. So, only in recent development, we have your Monkey, the Chandu and the Copter, while not adding the spared Sub.
> 
> @Windjammer


This message was decisively delivered as far back as in 2002, when PAF became first Air Force in the world to shoot down a drone . The victim was an IAF Searcher-II of Israeli origin, shot down around mid-night by an F-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Eagle

Windjammer said:


> Meanwhile the Pakistani failures.
> 
> This message was decisively delivered as far back as in 2002, when PAF became first Air Force in the world to shoot down a drone . The victim was an IAF Searcher-II of Israeli origin, shot down around mid-night by an F-16.



Seems like, incoming is not working due to some unavoidable circumstances faced by network that needs repetition and re-sending.

Such war hysteria is not in favour of many countries around as well as the region at large that NaMO is continuously provoking with such acts.


----------



## Windjammer

The Eagle said:


> Seems like, incoming is not working due to some unavoidable circumstances faced by network that needs repetition and re-sending.
> 
> Such war hysteria is not in favour of many countries around as well as the region at large that NaMO is continuously provoking with such acts.


Have you noticed how the usually frivolous Indian media is suddenly dumbfounded, which only goes to prove that despite all the tall claims of Indian media being open and liberal, it only publishes what the Indian MOD wants it to write., else it believes in just turning a blind eye, no questions asked no explanation given....keep the space blank for next anti-Pakistan news.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Eagle

Windjammer said:


> Have you noticed how the usually frivolous Indian media is suddenly dumbfounded, which only goes to prove that despite all the tall claims of Indian media being open and liberal, it only publishes what the Indian MOD wants it to write., else it believes in just turning a blind eye, no questions asked no explanation given....keep the space blank for next anti-Pakistan news.



Pretty much is the case. Also, since the COAS asked them to accept Indian casualties as well, there are still in cooking I am sure and the silence of them speaks much louder than words that are still firing on Pakistani side time to time. 

Indian Media is only used for claims and w.r.t your mentioning about whosoever questions, reminds me about the opposition parties those who tried to question the authenticity of so-called strikes. Even lastly, a TV channel was banned for a day or so due to alleged irresponsible reporting during Pathankot Airbase attack while people like Arnab who claimed as usual, Pakistan's involvement was highly regarded and praised. So, it is only being used as a tool for political gain and support while deluding the people as per agenda of NaMO and defame the Pakistan. The Media warfare I must say. Indian media cannot post anything without approval of concerned official department IMO. 

The Nation Pakistan recently posted about Indian DM admits the killings of 13 soldiers that what COAS already said while speaking at Taame Wali.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ssethii

The body looks intact, can it provide any Intel?


----------



## ashok321

*Pak military claims downing of Indian drone:*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*indian uav shot down by PA:*







Its called "*Netra*"








cranwerkhan said:


> netra cost 2 to 5.5 million indian rupees ????[emoji44][emoji44]



That shyt costs alot.. should have bought cheaper DJI Bravos like the last time..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Mrc said:


> top right blade is broken



Thanks, just noticed. But wouldn't it have crashed afterwards? How is it still intact without a scratch?


----------



## atya

dsr478 said:


> Thanks, just noticed. But wouldn't it have crashed afterwards? How is it still intact without a scratch?



Hence, it is worth 2-5 million indian rupees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

dsr478 said:


> Thanks, just noticed. But wouldn't it have crashed afterwards? How is it still intact without a scratch?



Might have landed in some soft ground like before.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

Good news. Since these quadcopter's tend to be small or slow moving objects thus detecting them is not an easy job but shooting them once detected is not a big deal. 
So now ******** have gone fully retarded...first they got insulted and slapped by PNS that blocked and pushed back IN sub from entering into Pakistani waters and now ******** send a quadcopter. 
One thing to clarify is that it is 60 meters and not KM or Miles. It is wrong on the part of tweeter to use capital M rather lower case m is used to describe meters in standard notation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell hound

The Sandman said:


> B....but it was a bait for more bigger drone  b...but we did this intentionally to warn Pakistan of how powerful we're b...but it's a fake propaganda by ISPR  b...but it was a Pakistani drone b...but it was being flown by some kids
> 
> @Zibago @django @Mentee @Hell hound @Moonlight


indians and their claims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

They keep testing and we keep responding .. good job PA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sady

A small rece drone downed shouldn't cause such commotion. Pak Army should not disgrace itself by claiming such small accolades.


----------



## Verve

sady said:


> A small rece drone downed shouldn't cause such commotion. Pak Army should not disgrace itself by claiming such small accolades.



It is not small! This drone could have provided gps locations of our men resulting in their martyrdom!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## untitled

ssethii said:


> The body looks intact, can it provide any Intel?


Yes hopefully we can see what was on the camera storage


----------



## UniverseWatcher

Mo12 said:


> pics?


why should we, didn't you guys said that we cant show the proof of our surgical strike because its going to compromise military tactics  and plus if we do show the pictures of the drone you guys are going to deny it because it dosen't have an indian flag you know



egodoc222 said:


> Lol....this so childish....that rc drone
> Might from a kid playing on other side!!


see exactly this is what i am talking about


----------



## venu309

Whatever. But there is definitely a change in the Indian policy. Earlier India used to always take a defensive approach. Now the approach is clearly offensive. They seem to be daring the Pakistani security establishment.


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Max said:


> we are just defending, we should show some aggression now..


_Arkadashim! _It's time will definitely come..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFalcon

*Pakistan shoots down Indian ‘drone’ in AJK*
** ISPR says quad copter which had intruded 60 metres inside Pakistani territory was downed by troops at Agahi Post in Rakhchakri Sector*






 
By:


By Siddique Sajid 


ISLAMABAD: A drone camera was ...

*ISLAMABAD:* The Pakistan Army on Saturday shot down Indian drone near Line of Control in Azad Kashmir.

Inter Services Public Relations Director General Lieutenant General Asim Bajwa said in a statement the Indian quad copter has been shot down by Pakistani troops at 1645hrs. The soldiers took it in custody after it fell on the Pakistan soil.

The Indian unmanned aircraft had intruded 60 meters in Pakistani side of Line of Control. Defence sources said the drone was sent for spying but the Pakistani troops deployed at Agahi Post in Rukhchakri Sector shot it down.

On November 14, an Indian submarine made a botched attempt to enter Pakistani waters, but the Pakistan Navy foiled it.

The Pakistan Navy said it had prevented Indian Navy submarine from entering Pakistani territorial waters on November 14. "In order to divert attention from the indigenous freedom movement in Indian Occupied Kashmir, India has persistently embarked upon a series of provocative actions against Pakistan," a press statement issued by Pakistan Navy said. "The Indian Navy, in order to fulfill its nefarious designs, was deploying submarines. The Pakistan Navy, alert and using its extreme skill, prevented Indian submarine from entering Pakistani waters," it said. "The unsuspecting submarine was detected and localised south of Pakistani coast on Nov 14," it said, and added, "Navy fleet units detected the presence of Indian submarines in the southern parts of Pakistani waters, mimicked their behaviour and restricted their activity."

The spokesman said despite Indian submarine's desperate efforts to escape detection, it was continuously tracked by Pakistan Navy fleet units and pushed well clear of Pakistani waters. "Pakistan Navy once again proved its vigilance and operational competence by detecting and blocking the Indian submarine from entering Pakistani waters. This is proof of Pakistan Navy's extremely skilled anti-submarine warfare units," the navy said. "The Pakistan Navy is fully prepared to defend its borders and capable of responding to any aggression befittingly."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GreenFalcon

@war&peace @Morse_Code @Moonlight @Chauvinist @Doordie

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ajayk

Unless there is a Ultra HD video of this whole incident, I refuse to believe it.
Even if you provide one, I will claim it is doctored and refuse to believe it.

As neighbors we must maintain consistent standards in these kinds of things. You refuse to believe our claims, so, it is imperative that we refuse to believe yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamilnadu

good to know Pakistan has the technology to detect a quadcopter ,now the question is who was operating it,was it some kid on Indian side or bsf or someone in Pakistani side.


----------



## Inception-06

Hmm LOC violation, submarine sea violation, air violation by drones India is sending a clear message, they want show their muscles, but crossed sword are waiting for them !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> Good Job but which we weapon we used to shoot it down last time it was G3



Very good question !



Ajayk said:


> Unless there is a Ultra HD video of this whole incident, I refuse to believe it.
> Even if you provide one, I will claim it is doctored and refuse to believe it.
> 
> As neighbors we must maintain consistent standards in these kinds of things. You refuse to believe our claims, so, it is imperative that we refuse to believe yours.



Like the Ultra HD Video of your mighty submarine ?



Zarvan said:


> The quad with the Lion who shot it down




AZAMAT must join the SNIPER School, he is a talent ! Salute !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

@waz please merge this thread with
https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan-shot-down-indian-quadcopter-ispr-confirmed.461940/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ajayk

Ulla said:


> Like the Ultra HD Video of your mighty submarine ?



I am only following the rules set by my neighbors. 
We must be vigilant and demand proof, right?


----------



## Crixus

The policy seems far aggressive , seems like offensive defence   on topic the drone seems to be Netra operated by BSF , A low cost drone and yes it can easily direct the fire 
http://www.ideaforge.co.in/home/products/


venu309 said:


> Whatever. But there is definitely a change in the Indian policy. Earlier India used to always take a defensive approach. Now the approach is clearly offensive. They seem to be daring the Pakistani security establishment.


----------



## LegitimateIdiot

Hell hound said:


> indians and their claims


why i could of shot down that drone using my airsoft rifle


----------



## abc123xyx

venu309 said:


> Whatever. But there is definitely a change in the Indian policy. Earlier India used to always take a defensive approach. Now the approach is clearly offensive. They seem to be daring the Pakistani security establishment.



the cost and stress of the war has increased on pakistan side , and money does matters , earlier they used to fire at loc at their will , now its a compulsion , these mortor , bombs are not cheap items when they has to fire continusly for days and month....
and when stress increased people tends to giveup if not rewarded properlly....again need money for that..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

O.P.D said:


> seem like it fall down due to machanical error...




Keep on dreaming !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

sady said:


> A small rece drone downed shouldn't cause such commotion. Pak Army should not disgrace itself by claiming such small accolades.


Since you have no knowledge of how the detection of small objects work, you have shown your ignorance and arrogance and thus you have a a disgraceful laughing stock for the whole forum . But most importantly is it gives a glimpse of your true colors. so stop bashing PA ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mrrehan

Side-Winder said:


> View attachment 353605
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799989100854018048




Any Picture sir


----------



## DJ_Viper

O.P.D said:


> the cost and stress of the war has increased on pakistan side , and money does matters , earlier they used to fire at loc at their will , now its a compulsion , these mortor , bombs are not cheap items when they has to fire continusly for days and month....
> and when stress increased people tends to giveup if not rewarded properlly....again need money for that..



Sir, does Pakistan import these shells? I can see your reasoning of financial stress then. But if all these are internally produced, then the Weapons product manufacturing related industry in Pakistan may be growing. There won't be as much financial stress involved as the weapons you listed, seem to be small-medium weapons and their shells when produced internally, grow the internal industry. Its their money, they can give it as overtime, add new jobs to produce the needed number or simply, expand manufacturing. This actually helps their economy. One of the main reasons why countries that can produce weapons, like to remain involved in a constant war-like situation as it helps their internal military economy to grow to some degree. 

I am not suggesting that India and Pakistan are doing so for this reason, but its also a reality. Perhaps, that's why the issues have never been resolved as both sides can justify their higher military expenditure? Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHD

O.P.D said:


> the cost and stress of the war has increased on pakistan side , and money does matters , earlier they used to fire at loc at their will , now its a compulsion , these mortor , bombs are not cheap items when they has to fire continusly for days and month....
> and when stress increased people tends to giveup if not rewarded properlly....again need money for that..


We make them locally, dont worry about the cost baniya. we have enough for a billion hindus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

GreenFalcon said:


> *Pakistan shoots down Indian ‘drone’ in AJK*
> ** ISPR says quad copter which had intruded 60 metres inside Pakistani territory was downed by troops at Agahi Post in Rakhchakri Sector*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By:
> 
> 
> By Siddique Sajid
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: A drone camera was ...
> *ISLAMABAD:* The Pakistan Army on Saturday shot down Indian drone near Line of Control in Azad Kashmir.
> 
> Inter Services Public Relations Director General Lieutenant General Asim Bajwa said in a statement the Indian quad copter has been shot down by Pakistani troops at 1645hrs. The soldiers took it in custody after it fell on the Pakistan soil.
> 
> The Indian unmanned aircraft had intruded 60 meters in Pakistani side of Line of Control. Defence sources said the drone was sent for spying but the Pakistani troops deployed at Agahi Post in Rukhchakri Sector shot it down.
> 
> On November 14, an Indian submarine made a botched attempt to enter Pakistani waters, but the Pakistan Navy foiled it.
> 
> The Pakistan Navy said it had prevented Indian Navy submarine from entering Pakistani territorial waters on November 14. "In order to divert attention from the indigenous freedom movement in Indian Occupied Kashmir, India has persistently embarked upon a series of provocative actions against Pakistan," a press statement issued by Pakistan Navy said. "The Indian Navy, in order to fulfill its nefarious designs, was deploying submarines. The Pakistan Navy, alert and using its extreme skill, prevented Indian submarine from entering Pakistani waters," it said. "The unsuspecting submarine was detected and localised south of Pakistani coast on Nov 14," it said, and added, "Navy fleet units detected the presence of Indian submarines in the southern parts of Pakistani waters, mimicked their behaviour and restricted their activity."
> 
> The spokesman said despite Indian submarine's desperate efforts to escape detection, it was continuously tracked by Pakistan Navy fleet units and pushed well clear of Pakistani waters. "Pakistan Navy once again proved its vigilance and operational competence by detecting and blocking the Indian submarine from entering Pakistani waters. This is proof of Pakistan Navy's extremely skilled anti-submarine warfare units," the navy said. "The Pakistan Navy is fully prepared to defend its borders and capable of responding to any aggression befittingly."



OP is showing an old pic. This is the drone that was shot down:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sady

Verve said:


> Since you have no knowledge of how the detection of small objects work, you have shown your ignorance and arrogance and thus you have a a disgraceful laughing stock for the whole forum . But most importantly is it gives a glimpse of your true colors. so stop bashing PA ..


Take a breath buddy.


----------



## Crixus

Its Netra UAV :
http://www.ideaforge.co.in/home/products/



Khafee said:


> OP is showing an old pic. This is the drone that was shot down:
> View attachment 353707

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mdcp

The best thing is we got their technology as well so we can copy and make new one


----------



## FunkyGen

war&peace said:


> Since you have no knowledge of how the detection of small objects work, you have shown your ignorance and arrogance and thus you have a a disgraceful laughing stock for the whole forum . But most importantly is it gives a glimpse of your true colors. so stop bashing PA ..


This is PA bashing?
Ignorance and arrogance? 
Like Wtf man, go easy on your fellow countryman will ya...


----------



## SQ8

They brought down a DJI Phantom 4. What is the big deal? I sell them to oil companies all the time for $2899 a system.

Basically the Indians are in love with this CHINESE system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mrrehan

Zain Malik said:


> 60 M inside the PAk territory Said ISPR....



Land, sea and air space violations and we are continuously in war for years. Why India is in the air?


----------



## MadDog

Windjammer said:


> Have you noticed how the usually frivolous Indian media is suddenly dumbfounded, which only goes to prove that despite all the tall claims of Indian media being open and liberal, it only publishes what the Indian MOD wants it to write., else it believes in just turning a blind eye, no questions asked no explanation given....keep the space blank for next anti-Pakistan news.



India has ceased to be a rational state, a neo-fascist right wing BJP-RSS cohort is in office and a biased hyper nationalistic media is due to the trickle down effect of this hypernationalism which is increasing internal fault lines of Indian society. Pakistan's top priority is to bolster India's ultra right wing forces covertly to intensify this process of societal polarization !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChTahir

*Better Be Able Capable hands on experience. *Brave and Strength,We Salutes Flag Of Pakistan,Zindabad Pak Defense.We Pray To Success Our Arm Forces To Save.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trichy

the same type? ha ha ha


----------



## Morse_Code

GreenFalcon said:


> @war&peace @Morse_Code @Moonlight @Chauvinist @Doordie


So they have humiliated each and every force of them.... superb!


----------



## SaqibISI

Time to kill few bhindian rats


----------



## Abdul Ahad 89

Zarvan said:


> The quad with the Lion who shot it down


Oh my goodness what an achievement .


----------



## Kal Muah

Khafee said:


> OP is showing an old pic. This is the drone that was shot down:
> View attachment 353707


That's not an Indian quadcopter sir. 


Crixus said:


> Its Netra UAV :
> http://www.ideaforge.co.in/home/products/


Its not Netra, check the camera part, its a cheap chinese knockoff


----------



## Verve

sady said:


> Take a breath buddy.



Interesting that you've assigned a comment to me that I never made ... although @war&peace is 100% correct



Kal Muah said:


> That's not an Indian quadcopter sir.
> 
> Its not Netra, check the camera part, its a cheap chinese knockoff



So any IOK side civilian can fly a drone around LOC and BSF is so incompetent that it is unable to detect/shoot it?

Keep fishing for excuses.


----------



## sady

Verve said:


> Interesting that you've assigned a comment to me that I never made ... although @war&peace is 100% correct


Hmmm must be an error I didn't quote you. 
anyhow all I can say is it is sad we have become so myopic and lost the sense of overall picture.


----------



## Arsalan

mdcp said:


> The best thing is we got their technology as well so we can copy and make new one



relax brother. It is not some high tec equipment. It was sonething quite basics and what can be bought for a couple of hunderd thousand rupee. Basically something we wont be intetested in to reverse engineer!!

The shooting is more about the intent than anything else and we have shown the intent. Thats is it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kal Muah

Verve said:


> Interesting that you've assigned a comment to me that I never made ... although @war&peace is 100% correct
> 
> 
> 
> So any IOK side civilian can fly a drone around LOC and BSF is so incompetent that it is unable to detect/shoot it?
> 
> Keep fishing for excuses.


Sir if BSF could see every possible thing coming and going across the border, do you think so many terrorists could infiltrate like they do? Like i said its a cheap chinese drone and not DRDO NETRA like people are claming here


----------



## Verve

Kal Muah said:


> Sir if BSF could see every possible thing coming and going across the border, do you think so many terrorists could infiltrate like they do? Like i said its a cheap chinese drone and not DRDO NETRA like people are claming here



Maybe BSF have resorted to using cheap chinese copies of NETRA ... so that people like you can come here and claim that this is not BSF


----------



## gayMo

That's the difference between peaceful indians and violent Pakistanis. 
We only arrested your drones aka pigeons


----------



## Kal Muah

Verve said:


> Maybe BSF have resorted to using cheap chinese copies of NETRA ... so that people like you can come here and claim that this is not BSF


Sure sure i dont expect much from people who even doubt OBL raid so its fine. Leave it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sneaker

Ryuzaki said:


> Drone was armed with nuclear payload..but brave snipers shot it down just in time


Don't forget the "using extreme skills" part..


----------



## YeBeWarned

I looking for a 500$ RC helicopter , i think i should Contact ISPR to sell me this Damaged and Used Maal


----------



## Abrar Munir Rajput



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

Sorry Sir not they even copied Netra   .... Oh man no one can beat Chinese


Kal Muah said:


> That's not an Indian quadcopter sir.
> 
> Its not Netra, check the camera part, its a cheap chinese knockoff


----------



## Areesh

Kal Muah said:


> Sure sure i dont expect much from people who even doubt *OBL *raid so its fine. Leave it.




Funny it took so long before a bharati brought OBL raid in the debate. But anyways on page 10 of this we have finally got OBL raid in the thread. Kudoos.


----------



## Kal Muah

Areesh said:


> Funny it took so long before a bharati brought OBL raid in the debate. But anyways on page 10 of this we have finally got OBL raid in the thread. Kudoos.


I understand you don't have a reading habit, but i insist, you read the previous comments and then tag me.


----------



## Areesh

Kal Muah said:


> I understand you don't have a reading habit, but i insist, you read the previous comments and then tag me.



Still kudoos. Keep thinking about OBL raid even though everyone has moved on except you low intellect bharati trolls.


----------



## Kal Muah

Areesh said:


> Still kudoos. Keep thinking about OBL raid even though everyone has moved on except you low intellect bharati trolls.


Sorry we are brain dead bharatis infront of super intellect Pkistanis. Jst like one if ur guy who claimed through his super intelligence that its a drdo netra.


----------



## Areesh

Kal Muah said:


> Sorry we are brain dead bharatis infront of super intellect Pkistanis. Jst like one if ur guy who claimed through his super intelligence that its a drdo netra.



Some bharatis also think it is Netra. Stop whining about it. We shot it down and that's what matters.


----------



## Kal Muah

Areesh said:


> Some bharatis also think it is Netra. Stop whining about it. We shot it down and that's what matters.


So thats your proof? "Some bharatis said in pdf" well can't argue with that


----------



## Riz

Kal Muah said:


> Sure sure i dont expect much from people who even doubt OBL raid so its fine. Leave it.


 There is a big difference between obl raid and the raid claimed by Hanuman's , if u can use 1% of your brain to differentiate between a American stealth heli and a 3rd grade cheap dhurve heli , you will never ask this stupid question again


----------



## Kal Muah

riz1978 said:


> There is a big difference between obl raid and the raid claimed by Hanuman's , if u can use 1% of your brain to differentiate between a American stealth heli and a 3rd grade cheap dhurve heli , you will never ask this stupid question again


and if you can read newspapers or ever attended geography classes you would know India doesn't need heli to enter pak territory. Anyways obl raid was in the sense of people here not accepting that the raid happened in the first place, and came up with photoshop n other conspiracy theory, just like someone came up with the Chinese knockoff saying it belongs to drdo


----------



## Riz

Kal Muah said:


> and if you can read newspapers or ever attended geography classes you would know India doesn't need heli to enter pak territory. Anyways obl raid was in the sense of people here not accepting that the raid happened in the first place, and came up with photoshop n other conspiracy theory, just like someone came up with the Chinese knockoff saying it belongs to drdo


 Actually I'm referring from your media and newspapers


----------



## Skyliner

Kal Muah said:


> That's not an Indian quadcopter sir.
> 
> Its not Netra, check the camera part, its a cheap chinese knockoff


It is Netra V2 Quad Copter.
And your army is using it.
















Now compare it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Max said:


> we are just defending, we should show some aggression now..


Thanda hoja bhai..


----------



## krash

Spring Onion said:


> Zarvan don't mind but where is the malba?
> 
> 
> 
> They do not need to justify. The news says LoC. Above all if anyone can make me understand what is surprising about this? I mean these are easily available



The surprising bit is that the Hanuman military which crossed the LOC with dozens upon dozens of their soldiers in multiple locations, infiltrated many km inside AJK, stayed there for 7-10 hours killing dozens upon dozens of freedomfighters and then proceeded to just walk back across the LOC without ever being detected or responded to sent a miniature UAV which could not avoid detection and was shot down. There is only one conclusion one can draw from this...........yes, the quad-copter is fake.




O.P.D said:


> the cost and stress of the war has increased on pakistan side , and money does matters , earlier they used to fire at loc at their will , now its a compulsion , these mortor , bombs are not cheap items when they has to fire continusly for days and month....
> and when stress increased people tends to giveup if not rewarded properlly....again need money for that..



Then a good thing that we produce all of the above stated ourselves........unlike some others.




DJ_Viper said:


> Sir, does Pakistan import these shells? I can see your reasoning of financial stress then. But if all these are internally produced, then the Weapons product manufacturing related industry in Pakistan may be growing. There won't be as much financial stress involved as the weapons you listed, seem to be small-medium weapons and their shells when produced internally, grow the internal industry. Its their money, they can give it as overtime, add new jobs to produce the needed number or simply, expand manufacturing. This actually helps their economy. One of the main reasons why countries that can produce weapons, like to remain involved in a constant war-like situation as it helps their internal military economy to grow to some degree.
> 
> I am not suggesting that India and Pakistan are doing so for this reason, but its also a reality. Perhaps, that's why the issues have never been resolved as both sides can justify their higher military expenditure? Thanks



We've been making these small arms since decades. India imports them, hence the ill-drawn conclusions of our Indian friend. Plus their eternal worry of and wait for Pakistan to run out of money.


----------



## Kal Muah

Skyliner said:


> It is Netra V2 Quad Copter.
> And your army is using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now compare it.


ALL you have to do is give a close look at the camera :
DRDO NETRA CAMERA :





XIAOMI YI (the one that the PAKISTANI soldier is holding):

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skyliner

Kal Muah said:


> ALL you have to do is give a close look at the camera :
> DRDO NETRA CAMERA :
> XIAOMI YI (the one that the PAKISTANI soldier is holding):


So you are accepting that it is Netra but the camera.


----------



## Kal Muah

Skyliner said:


> So you are accepting that it is Netra but the camera.


"_It is netra without the camera_" what kind of statement is that? Its either netra or its not. The fact is its a cheap chinese knockoff with chinese camera, which copied netra's design and failed. Looks like its your country's insider job just to blame on India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skyliner

Kal Muah said:


> "_It is netra without the camera_" what kind of statement is that? Its either netra or its not. The fact is its a cheap chinese knockoff with chinese camera, which copied netra's design and failed. Looks like its your country's insider job just to blame on India.


Or just your country is in denial mode.
for your info you can place any camera on your drone at any time, even a professional cameras(gopro/dslr) so no science required for that, and as for XIAOMI YI camera it is easily available on ebay n amazon but not netra V2.
better stop making dumb statements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kal Muah

Skyliner said:


> Or just your country is in denial mode.
> for your info you can place any camera on your drone at any time, even a professional cameras(gopro/dslr) so no science required for that, and as for XIAOMI YI camera it is easily available on ebay n amazon but not netra V2.
> better stop making dumb statements.


No you cannot place just any RANDOM CAMERA on a drone designed to be operated by military. Before defending your arrogant narrative, learn the difference between a COMMERCIAL drone and a MILITARY drone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Kal Muah said:


> So thats your proof? "Some bharatis said in pdf" well can't argue with that



My proof is that the quad copter shown in that picture is indeed Netra. I agree with those Indians.


----------



## Kal Muah

Areesh said:


> My proof is that the quad copter shown in that picture is indeed Netra. I agree with those Indians.


Posting for the second time
Give a close look at the camera :
DRDO NETRA CAMERA :





XIAOMI YI (the one that the PAKISTANI soldier is holding):


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

_SubhanAllah_!! In the past entire proxy political parties, terrorists and it's leaders, i.e., _Mujib_ and his terrorist proxy cohorts Mukti Bahini, could slip in undetected from India; now, not even a drone of the size available in the neighborhood "Toys R Us" stores has any chance. What a reversal of fate!!!


----------



## Moonlight

Kal Muah said:


> Looks like its your country's insider job just to blame on India.



I will donate some money, the day an Indian will actually accept something go against their country or people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Expedition

It 's good to find some technologies if it is not totally damaged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Kal Muah said:


> "_It is netra without the camera_" what kind of statement is that? Its either netra or its not. The fact is its a cheap chinese knockoff with chinese camera, which copied netra's design and failed. Looks like its your country's insider job just to blame on India.


Here is your cheap NETRA drone with a completely different camera attached. 

You have an interesting theory though, should turn it into a bollywood movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skyliner

Kal Muah said:


> No you cannot place just any RANDOM CAMERA on a drone designed to be operated by military. Before defending your arrogant narrative, learn the difference between a COMMERCIAL drone and a MILITARY drone.


No im not being defensive here in fact you are, and that too with making senseless statements.
Will you please elaborate what makes a drone commercial or a military.
Have you ever had a experience with a quadcopter, I'll tell you camera is not a part of a drone it's just a plug n play on a drone. now stop making camera excuse.



Areesh said:


> My proof is that the quad copter shown in that picture is indeed Netra. I agree with those Indians.


Either he is in a state of shock or in extreme denial mode. He thinks by making camera excuse they can bail out 
If you will prove 101% that this drone is Netra to these bharties, believe me they will even disown DRDO lolol


----------

